# ISO info on rib varieties



## Ginger36 (Sep 17, 2011)

Hi - who can explain to me the difference between pork and beef ribs - long and short ribs - and the best way to cook each?  There must be one universal base method of cooking each to get the tenderist ribs.  Can you help??


----------



## Uncle Bob (Sep 17, 2011)

*Pork ribs come from Hogs/Pigs/Swine ~~ Beef Ribs Come from  Cattle/Cows/Steers/Bovine ~~~ Long ribs usually refer to Beef...Beef  back ribs....About 7 bones..Usually not very meaty. Boneless rib-eyes  are often cut from this section...
Short ribs are beef ribs...From the chuck end... and also from the plate section.
Cooking methods can vary for each type depending on recipes and desired  end results....~~~ A Universal base method?? In general any method that  involves low temperatures and long cooking times will normally result in  tender meat. Hope this Helps......*


----------

